# Personal Mp3 Player



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I have just been given a Packard Bell personal MP3 player ..... now what?









Where do I find MP3 files to download and how can I put music from a CD on to the thing









It looks a lot easier than lugging CD's around with me


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

John,

Got to your favourite software download site...Tucows.com/downloads.com or any of the others.

Look for & download any of the many (often freeware) CD ripping programs...instal....load your audio CDs onto your PC CD drive and the software will convert them to MP3 format....just load them into your player...its easier to do than to describe.

Have fun

Roger


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Hmmm it all looks a bit more complicated than putting a CD on









I will persist though its the way ahead









There are so many CD ripping programmes can anyone recommend one









I am a bit of a numpty when it comes to this sort of stuff


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Real Player







works well .... thanks for the tip MrC


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Hmmm .... I need to sign up for Premium Service if I want good quality MP3

I will keep looking


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

JoT said:


> Hmmm .... I need to sign up for Premium Service if I want good quality MP3
> 
> I will keep looking


 I don't think so..................


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Mrcrowley said:


> JoT said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmm .... I need to sign up for Premium Service if I want good quality MP3
> ...


 This is complicated Paul ... it will only let me save at 84kbps ... that's not good enough quality









It says if I want better quality it is a "premium service"







maybe I am doing something wrong


----------



## cujimmy (Aug 27, 2003)

JoT said:


> I have just been given a Packard Bell personal MP3 player ..... now what?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Windows Media Player should do it, otherwise Musicmatch which has a free version which works quite well.

Musicmatch


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Thanks cujimmy Windows Media copies up to 320kbps









A whole new world for me


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

JoT said:


> Mrcrowley said:
> 
> 
> > JoT said:
> ...


 Bloody weird.

I use free version & it rips at 192kps. See if I can find the link again.


----------

